
Show HN: HN Pop Quiz – Useless Trivia Quiz about Hacker News - karimf
https://www.hnpopquiz.com
======
JJarrard
Hilarious loading text

------
motyar
is it opensource?

~~~
njsubedi
Yes, there is a link at the bottom of the last page.

